# No reverse



## J08j06 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have a 2012 cruze ls with 81000 miles. The transmission started shifting hard into 3rd, 5th, and reverse. Checked the fluid level and it is correct. Now I have no reverse and idk about 3rd or 5th. A local shop said that this is a common problem they see with the cruze and it requires a rebuild since the 3-5 reverse wave plate snaps. Has anyone else here had an issue similar?


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

J08j06 said:


> I have a 2012 cruze ls with 81000 miles. The transmission started shifting hard into 3rd, 5th, and reverse. Checked the fluid level and it is correct. Now I have no reverse and idk about 3rd or 5th. A local shop said that this is a common problem they see with the cruze and it requires a rebuild since the 3-5 reverse wave plate snaps. Has anyone else here had an issue similar?


The shop is likely correct. The 3-5-R waveplates in the GM FWD 6 speed autos are victims of this issue. Typically the car looses gears because the waveplates totally fails. Considering you only have 80k miles and it's a known issue I might plead with your dealer to see if GM will help you out.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes I had a similar problem on my 2012 Eco. 1st and then 3rd went out @ 70K and I was still w/in the 5 year span for the 5 yr/100K warranty. Actually depending on the first in-service date on the car it may be covered. I would take it to the dealer and see if there is anything they can do.


----------

